# Trapping a farrel cat



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

We have alot of stray cats in the neighborhood I caught 3 kittens and have them in a dog kennel. Trying to catch the mama in a live trap she will come up to the kennel but won't go in the live trap. Last night I caught a small oppusum but no cat. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. The human society said it's illegal to remove kittens from their mother to early? ?? I live in in a small town that will do nothing about the farrel cat population 
Thanks
I'm not a cat lover but my wife is an animal lover so disposal is out of the question.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I had to trap some cats for removal a few months ago and I ran into a few issues one was the trigger was to stiff for the cat so I tossed a few magnets on the pan to lighten the pull, then the cats were wanting to reach in through the sides so I ended up tying cardboard to the outside of the cage so they had to go in to get the food it all worked out pretty well with sardines for bait once I worked out my problems.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I had to catch four a few years ago, mom wouldn’t go in until I started trying new baits, kittens came for cat food, mom didn’t come till I put a Raw fish filet in.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Matt63 said:


> We have alot of stray cats in the neighborhood I caught 3 kittens and have them in a dog kennel. Trying to catch the mama in a live trap she will come up to the kennel but won't go in the live trap. Last night I caught a small oppusum but no cat. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. The human society said it's illegal to remove kittens from their mother to early? ?? I live in in a small town that will do nothing about the farrel cat population
> Thanks
> I'm not a cat lover but my wife is an animal lover so disposal is out of the question.


What kind of issues are they giving you? You will be surprised at how many rodents those cats take out. Noting wrong a few “barn” cats hanging around imo.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

If this cat is trap wise you might have a hard time. I would try to camouflage the trap and try a more fragrant bait, maybe tuna.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I always adjusted the trip pedal as light as it would hold and used wire to tie down the bait during my cat catching days. They'll go right in there and get that bait and come out with even with a light trip pedal. When I started tying down the bait the movement from them trying to take the bait away would trip it. That's what has worked for me. Like someone else stated putting some burlap over it to camouflage it can help.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

my cat will kill an elephant for those packaged "treats" at the grocery, have to use my lefty now, right mangled when it got between "her highness" and the aforementioned treat. If you decide your wife would like to keep the whole lot PM me and I've a "highness" for the lot.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have the live trap set right next to the kennel the kitens are in so hope she will go in with the scent of the wet tuna cat food. Before I left for work she was about 6 feet away from the kennel door I was holding open and she just stood there growling and hissing at me


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> What kind of issues are they giving you? You will be surprised at how many rodents those cats take out. Noting wrong a few “barn” cats hanging around imo.


Not to mention every squirrel, rabbit and bird around. Cats are the number 1 predator in the US. Just like any predator they need controlled. Imo would be no different than having a bunch of feral dogs running around.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I only do it in winter months. Most other critters are in hibernation. Raw food is best. Chicken is good but if you want to clean up, use raw rabbit.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I use left over chicken bones and pork rib bones from the grill. They can’t resist them.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

same as a momma ****... cage the kittens so that they can only be seen from the open end of the trap and she will walk right in trying to get to them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kill them. That's the best thing to happen to a feral cat. The state wants them killed and so does every one else that is a responsible pet owner


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Matt63 said:


> I have the live trap set right next to the kennel the kitens are in so hope she will go in with the scent of the wet tuna cat food. Before I left for work she was about 6 feet away from the kennel door I was holding open and she just stood there growling and hissing at me


That's because she knew what was up! Cats aren't as dumb as *****, groundhogs and possum! Yes, they can be pretty trap savvy. You need to work to trap cats.



Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Not to mention every squirrel, rabbit and bird around. Cats are the number 1 predator in the US. Just like any predator they need controlled. Imo would be no different than having a bunch of feral dogs running around.


We're up to our clavicles in feral cats around here. There are no mice or rats to worry about, but also no rabbits or chipmunks. We still have birds and squirrels though. They're pretty savvy about the cats as well.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I live in the middle of the woods. The first year i was here, i caught enough mice to make the ole girl a full lenght coat. A young girl acrcoss the way moved out abandonning her cats. They made my barn/garage they're new home. Never had another mouse in my house for 14 years til the coyotes wiped out the last cat over the winter.
Needless to say, i spent over $30.00 on Amazon yesterday on mouse eradication gear.
They've returned with a vengence.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Non conventional but I rigged a weighted milk crate brushed in propped up by screw driver. Tie fishing line to screw driver and ran pole into house through front window.
Put fresh fish in it and watched. Finally saw her in there yanked and she was caught. Now you need heavy welding gloves because she went crazy trapped in that crate and attacks with everything the cat had. But it worked


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Watch out for cat scratch fever... A friend on mine's wife almost died from it after trying to "rescue" a feral cat at a trailer camping park. Had to remove lymph nodes etc.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Kill them. That's the best thing to happen to a feral cat. The state wants them killed and so does every one else that is a responsible pet owner


It’s against the law to kill them. I’m not a cat lover by any means and would never have one in the house. I just don’t like them. But if I were living in the country I wouldn’t mind a few running around. They fend for themselves.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Not to mention every squirrel, rabbit and bird around. Cats are the number 1 predator in the US. Just like any predator they need controlled. Imo would be no different than having a bunch of feral dogs running around.


Domestic cats do just as much killing. Do you think just because you give your cat a can of food it’s not out killing other animals? It’s there natural instinct to kill whether hungry or not. They have been around as long as the big cats. They do kill a lot as I’ve read they are the most effective killers on earth and have thousands of species they can prey on. Kill all the feral cats and dogs you want, just don’t get caught. Just remember that they don’t know whether or not they are feral, nor does my dogs... we domesticated these animals.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

No luck catching mama she's hanging real close though


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> What kind of issues are they giving you? You will be surprised at how many rodents those cats take out. Noting wrong a few “barn” cats hanging around imo.





Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Not to mention every squirrel, rabbit and bird around. Cats are the number 1 predator in the US. Just like any predator they need controlled. Imo would be no different than having a bunch of feral dogs running around.


Like Morrowtucky said ... our neighborhood is fairly wooded for a burb, shrubs and trees and woods in the back, we always had lots of birds and rabbits and munks and squirrels ... sure the squirrels and munks can be a pain, and while the rabbits can eat your garden up, they're nothing like a deer  but I like watching them scurrying around in the back yard ... people moved in 2 doors down and lived there for 3 years, in that time they accumulated well over 30 ... yes 30, we trapped 8 on my property and there were over 2 dozen left in the house and garage when they just up and moved, and I think several that escaped and still live in the woods ... cats, that were allowed to roam the neighborhood ... my gardens and sump pump would smell like cat piss ... trashing my wife's deck plants, cat crap all over the place ... all small critters practically wiped out along w/a good number of birds, saw numerous places where some winged critter met it's fate  those people moved 2 years ago and we're finally getting some wildlife back ... if I was allowed to shoot them in my town it would have been good sport  sit on my deck w/a beer and pick them off like Jed Clampett  lol as long as Ellie May didn't find out  but alas, no discharging of firearms  I think we have Coyotes in back, I'm a bit surprised they didn't put much of a dent in the cat population, there's still a few wandering around ... and there were still plenty of mice ... to bad the herd of cats could take down a few deers  or at least chase them away from my gardens


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

plan 2 sitting on the deck sipping a beer and waiting to pull that string


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Watch out for cat scratch fever... A friend on mine's wife almost died from it after trying to "rescue" a feral cat at a trailer camping park. Had to remove lymph nodes etc.


 Another good point to be aware of the health risks messin with ferals. My wife is a vet tech and has been bitten by cats before. It's an instant infection and you have to seek medical help quickly because cats mouths are filled with bad bacteria that will make the wound swell very quickly and it's just all bad not to mention other health risks like Snakecharmer said.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

gLoomisSR781 said:


> Another good point to be aware of the health risks messin with ferals. My wife is a vet tech and has been bitten by cats before. It's an instant infection and you have to seek medical help quickly because cats mouths are filled with bad bacteria that will make the wound swell very quickly and it's just all bad not to mention other health risks like Snakecharmer said.


thanks for the heads up will remember that also tell my wife


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Domestic cats do just as much killing. Do you think just because you give your cat a can of food it’s not out killing other animals? It’s there natural instinct to kill whether hungry or not. They have been around as long as the big cats. They do kill a lot as I’ve read they are the most effective killers on earth and have thousands of species they can prey on. Kill all the feral cats and dogs you want, just don’t get caught. Just remember that they don’t know whether or not they are feral, nor does my dogs... we domesticated these animals.


That’s why I said “cats” instead of feral cats. If they would stay in your yard or barn I wouldn’t mind so much. But you see them everywhere taking the food wild animals need to survive and then go back home to eat Cat food. Thank god for coyotes and red fox or there would be no controlling them.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

If you want to see how bad cats/ferals can decimate wildlife check out what Australia is dealing with. They are having species wiped out because of cats. They already have species extinct from the cat epidemic they have. Just YouTube "Australia feral cat problem" and watch the Vice video.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> It’s against the law to kill them. I’m not a cat lover by any means and would never have one in the house. I just don’t like them. But if I were living in the country I wouldn’t mind a few running around. They fend for themselves.


This is false. If you read the regs feral cats are to be killed per request if the state of ohio


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

baitguy said:


> Like Morrowtucky said ... our neighborhood is fairly wooded for a burb, shrubs and trees and woods in the back, we always had lots of birds and rabbits and munks and squirrels ... sure the squirrels and munks can be a pain, and while the rabbits can eat your garden up, they're nothing like a deer  but I like watching them scurrying around in the back yard ... people moved in 2 doors down and lived there for 3 years, in that time they accumulated well over 30 ... yes 30, we trapped 8 on my property and there were over 2 dozen left in the house and garage when they just up and moved, and I think several that escaped and still live in the woods ... cats, that were allowed to roam the neighborhood ... my gardens and sump pump would smell like cat piss ... trashing my wife's deck plants, cat crap all over the place ... all small critters practically wiped out along w/a good number of birds, saw numerous places where some winged critter met it's fate  those people moved 2 years ago and we're finally getting some wildlife back ... if I was allowed to shoot them in my town it would have been good sport  sit on my deck w/a beer and pick them off like Jed Clampett  lol as long as Ellie May didn't find out  but alas, no discharging of firearms  I think we have Coyotes in back, I'm a bit surprised they didn't put much of a dent in the cat population, there's still a few wandering around ... and there were still plenty of mice ... to bad the herd of cats could take down a few deers  or at least chase them away from my gardens


That's where a quiet air rifle works wonders


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Matt63 said:


> View attachment 321491


Theirs your self an easy shot with the pellet gun. Kill that one cat and think of how many rabbits turkeys chickens etc...you will save


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

gLoomisSR781 said:


> I always adjusted the trip pedal as light as it would hold and used wire to tie down the bait.





gLoomisSR781 said:


> They'll go right in there and get that bait and come out with even with a light trip pedal. When I started tying down the bait the movement from them trying to take the bait away would trip it. That's what has worked for me. Like someone else stated putting some burlap over it to camouflage it can help.


I also place the trap so the back and one side is against some structure. The sides near the bait are completely blocked off to keep the cats and other critters from reaching through the wire mesh. Cats can be more vicious than raccoons so keep them quite by feeding them a twenty two caliber pill. If you catch a skunk, slowly approach the trap and cover with a large towel or other material leaving the exit area open. open the trap and slowly move away.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Theirs your self an easy shot with the pellet gun. Kill that one cat and think of how many rabbits turkeys chickens etc...you will save


I have a decent pellet gun and did tag 3 or 4 w/a 14 grain pellet at 40' or less, but after bouncing around for a few seconds they all took off like a rocket, I didn't have time to reload and finish them off, so don't know if they lived very long ... if they're close enough for that they're really skittish at that range, take off at the first sound or movement, I was shooting at moving targets getting out of range fast ... they'll stand and watch me at 30-40 yards or more, plenty close for a 22, but try to get any closer and they're gone ... the ordinance in my fair city covers about everything ... the way it's written it forbids any projectile being propelled by anything other than human power only, ie; throwing it ... so pellet / BB guns, bows and arrows, slingshots as well as any firearm ... one of our finest actually told me the way it's written it could also include air soft / Nerf guns  yes, the city fathers here are VERY anal  I could possibly legally use a spear laugh I'd just have to learn how to throw it and get w/in about 15 feet, because that's all the farther i can throw any more  I have a couple neighbors that I wouldn't trust not to call the gendarmes if I broke out the 22, don't need to deal w/a gun issue but I'd have no problem cutting into the population ...


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> This is false. If you read the regs feral cats are to be killed per request if the state of ohio


I'm pro kill !


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I'm not going to condone or imply anything here, BUT you wouldn't believe how quiet the CCI Quiet is. I know for a fact of a couple ground hogs and MAYBE a few other "pest" that didn't take another step when hit with them under 25 yards. I'm pretty sure thier quieter than my Sheridan pump .17 pellet gun and hits harder.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I use the CCI Quiet 22’s for running traps. They are very quiet. They drop like a rock though if you want to shoot anything past 30-40 yards. Cats are hard to kill. It could run off after being shot with a quiet 22.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

cats are dangerous, there scratch can cause sepsis, and there bite will put you in the hosp... and there poop can cause alot of bad ju ju... histoplasmosis for one.. i would rather have a family of skunks around instead of cats...i love a silencer for varmits lolol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

baitguy said:


> I have a decent pellet gun and did tag 3 or 4 w/a 14 grain pellet at 40' or less, but after bouncing around for a few seconds they all took off like a rocket, I didn't have time to reload and finish them off, so don't know if they lived very long ... if they're close enough for that they're really skittish at that range, take off at the first sound or movement, I was shooting at moving targets getting out of range fast ... they'll stand and watch me at 30-40 yards or more, plenty close for a 22, but try to get any closer and they're gone ... the ordinance in my fair city covers about everything ... the way it's written it forbids any projectile being propelled by anything other than human power only, ie; throwing it ... so pellet / BB guns, bows and arrows, slingshots as well as any firearm ... one of our finest actually told me the way it's written it could also include air soft / Nerf guns  yes, the city fathers here are VERY anal  I could possibly legally use a spear laugh I'd just have to learn how to throw it and get w/in about 15 feet, because that's all the farther i can throw any more  I have a couple neighbors that I wouldn't trust not to call the gendarmes if I broke out the 22, don't need to deal w/a gun issue but I'd have no problem cutting into the population ...


Man that sucks! The village I live in only has an ordinance of discharging firearms. So basically as long as there’s no gun powder your good. And I have pretty cool neighbors so anything beyond pellet gun range I reach for the .22 stuffed with cb’s.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, have lived in a neighborhood that had plenty of cast. A few cats are ok. However how many do we need in a neihborhood? Yep, against the law to kill them. It is ok for them to ruin your flower beds and crap all over. Cats multaply faster than rabbits. Just like every thing else, things are just fine untill it affects us. What about the people that have geese in there yard all the time? Most people will say, let the geese alone they are fine. Now, let them do what geese do in your yard and lets see what youn say about the geese. Every thing needs to have a balance.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

one3 said:


> I, have lived in a neighborhood that had plenty of cast. A few cats are ok. However how many do we need in a neihborhood? Yep, against the law to kill them. It is ok for them to ruin your flower beds and crap all over. Cats multaply faster than rabbits. Just like every thing else, things are just fine untill it affects us. What about the people that have geese in there yard all the time? Most people will say, let the geese alone they are fine. Now, let them do what geese do in your yard and lets see what youn say about the geese. Every thing needs to have a balance.


If possible, catch them, take them to your local spay and neuter clinic and have them fixed. Check with your local no-kill cat facilities. They may offer help since you don't want to kill.
Those that say, they kill everything in sight, what do you think coyotes do?
They killed two of ours along with rabbits, squirrels, fawns...etc.
I had to build an enclosure for our remaining kitties. And I don't like to hear, there's no good cat but a dead one. I grew up not liking cats because Dad did. We had dogs growing up. Then a stray came along and I realized how unique and individual they are. I thought a cat was a cat, was a cat. That cat turned me around. They are just as loving as a dog. 
We don't like the fact that they kill everything small they see. But I firmly believe that's God's plan. Just like the coyote. The cat can't help it. But now, ours can't get out to kill.
BTW, ours found us. They were starving and needed a home. After we realize they are staying, we got to the Vet and get them checked out for any feline disease and then if they check out, we get them fixed. We like to think God is smiling upon us.
So the OP wants help catching this cat. Not killing it. 
I now return you to your regularly scheduled....


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Someone in my daughter's neighborhood called the Humane Society to help with their cat problem. They trapped like 23 cats, spayed and neutered them..... and then brought them all back and released them. The problem should be solved in 10 or 15 years


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Someone in my daughter's neighborhood called the Humane Society to help with their cat problem. They trapped like 23 cats, spayed and neutered them..... and then brought them all back and released them. The problem should be solved in 10 or 15 years


See post #34.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> See post #34.


Depends on your neighbors and how they feel about it. These aren't necessarily feral... they belong to someone who has about 20 and lets them roam. My question has always been..."Why aren't they regulated like dogs?" 

If you get confronted with "Goddard's Law" you might wish you hadn't...... "it will be a fifth degree felony to knowingly cause serious physical harm to a companion animal. This includes depriving a pet of food, water or shelter or inflicting long-term pain."

I'd be careful about what I post online about solving the problem


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Depends on your neighbors and how they feel about it. These aren't necessarily feral... they belong to someone who has about 20 and lets them roam. My question has always been..."Why aren't they regulated like dogs?"
> 
> If you get confronted with "Goddard's Law" you might wish you hadn't...... "it will be a fifth degree felony to knowingly cause serious physical harm to a companion animal. This includes depriving a pet of food, water or shelter or inflicting long-term pain."
> 
> I'd be careful about what I post online about solving the problem


I asked the animal control guy in our town and he told me cats were to hard to deal with for them ... if they catch a **** or something of that nature they can just take it somewhere in the metroparks and let it go ... most dogs have collars and tags ... when they trap a cat, they have to look for tags, if they have them find the owner ... if they don't, they have to be taken to a shelter somewhere ... all to time consuming for them ... they referred me to the "cat lady" who cares enough to trap them and take them somewhere to get neutered and hopefully adopted ... she has a full time business, they ended up in some facility near Wooster but the way she talked there must have been dozens and dozens of cats there ... A companion animal shouldn't be running loose ... I doubt Dick had feral animals in mind when he advocated for that law ... I would think that any animal running loose is A) in violation of some sort of ordinances in almost any incorporated city ... in ours it reads something to the effect of "animal at large" and includes dogs and cats lol and probably pot bellied pigs too  B) trespassing on my property and in many cases destruction of said property in the form of gardens trashed and wildlife killed indiscriminately ... they absolutely devastated my wife's deck plants and gardens every year ... if nothing else, trap them and take it to a shelter or dispose as you see fit ... a barn cat is one thing, but if they're wandering around in neighborhoods they're feral or getting there and should be treated as such ...


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> If possible, catch them, take them to your local spay and neuter clinic and have them fixed. Check with your local no-kill cat facilities. They may offer help since you don't want to kill.
> Those that say, they kill everything in sight, what do you think coyotes do?
> They killed two of ours along with rabbits, squirrels, fawns...etc.
> I had to build an enclosure for our remaining kitties. And I don't like to hear, there's no good cat but a dead one. I grew up not liking cats because Dad did. We had dogs growing up. Then a stray came along and I realized how unique and individual they are. I thought a cat was a cat, was a cat. That cat turned me around. They are just as loving as a dog.
> ...


thanks lazy that is my intent still no luck though


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Uhhh ,my neighbor let's there pet cats wonder around outside. They dig and poo in the gardens and yard,and do a absolutely lousy job of killing mice


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

As someone had mentioned, I’d be careful what you post. Pellet guns, powderless, taking a dump in your flowerbeds, or you like myself, you just don’t like them. All not very good loopholes for getting away with killing cats. The laws have a few loopholes of their own. The law states that you cannot dispose of a cat “owned” by someone. But it doesn’t say you can’t kill feral cats or cats you deem as feral. Again, that cat don't know it’s feral or not and you don’t know either. Cats hunt, it’s in their dna. And again, I’m no activist by any means, kill all ya want. If it makes ya feel good or if that sort of thing flips your switch, have at it. I just can’t bring myself to do it as it might be a neighbors or a kids cat. But I wouldn’t broadcast it on social media lol. All that said, there needs stricter laws with cat ownership. The OP obviously has no harmful intent and is trying to do the right thing. Kudos’ to him.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Haven't read all the reply's (in a hurry), but put a can of tuna fish in there with a couple tiny drops of it that trails to the trap/can.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

There is a Loophole in cat killing in the ORC as it relates to injuring or killing animals…. 

*959.02 Injuring animals.*
*No person shall maliciously, or willfully, and without the consent of the owner, kill or injure a horse, mare, foal, filly, jack, mule, sheep, goat, cow, steer, bull, heifer, ass, ox, swine, dog, cat,* or other domestic animal that is the property of another. This section does not apply to a licensed veterinarian acting in an official capacity.

There ya go, get your jollies fellas. Just be careful on where and how you are going to get said jollies. Just know this is killing and not hunting and we really don’t need anymore to hurt our reputation as outdoorsman.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

baitguy said:


> I asked the animal control guy in our town and he told me cats were to hard to deal with for them ... if they catch a **** or something of that nature they can just take it somewhere in the metroparks and let it go ... most dogs have collars and tags ... when they trap a cat, they have to look for tags, if they have them find the owner ... if they don't, they have to be taken to a shelter somewhere ... all to time consuming for them ... they referred me to the "cat lady" who cares enough to trap them and take them somewhere to get neutered and hopefully adopted ... she has a full time business, they ended up in some facility near Wooster but the way she talked there must have been dozens and dozens of cats there ... A companion animal shouldn't be running loose ... I doubt Dick had feral animals in mind when he advocated for that law ... I would think that any animal running loose is A) in violation of some sort of ordinances in almost any incorporated city ... in ours it reads something to the effect of "animal at large" and includes dogs and cats lol and probably pot bellied pigs too  B) trespassing on my property and in many cases destruction of said property in the form of gardens trashed and wildlife killed indiscriminately ... they absolutely devastated my wife's deck plants and gardens every year ... if nothing else, trap them and take it to a shelter or dispose as you see fit ... a barn cat is one thing, but if they're wandering around in neighborhoods they're feral or getting there and should be treated as such ...


All our kitties are chipped. I realize ferrel ones are not.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

And for the record, I wasn't giving my opinion, merely throwing out some food for thought. The example I gave is absolutely true, and has that neighborhood taking sides on the issue. Some want them gone and others threaten to call the law. All I can say is I wouldn't be in any hurry to end up on the evening news.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

baitguy said:


> I asked the animal control guy in our town and he told me cats were to hard to deal with for them ... if they catch a **** or something of that nature they can just take it somewhere in the metroparks and let it go ... most dogs have collars and tags ... when they trap a cat, they have to look for tags, if they have them find the owner ... if they don't, they have to be taken to a shelter somewhere ... all to time consuming for them ... they referred me to the "cat lady" who cares enough to trap them and take them somewhere to get neutered and hopefully adopted ... she has a full time business, they ended up in some facility near Wooster but the way she talked there must have been dozens and dozens of cats there ... A companion animal shouldn't be running loose ... I doubt Dick had feral animals in mind when he advocated for that law ... I would think that any animal running loose is A) in violation of some sort of ordinances in almost any incorporated city ... in ours it reads something to the effect of "animal at large" and includes dogs and cats lol and probably pot bellied pigs too  B) trespassing on my property and in many cases destruction of said property in the form of gardens trashed and wildlife killed indiscriminately ... they absolutely devastated my wife's deck plants and gardens every year ... if nothing else, trap them and take it to a shelter or dispose as you see fit ... a barn cat is one thing, but if they're wandering around in neighborhoods they're feral or getting there and should be treated as such ...


my point exactly.....why arent they regulated like dogs?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

PromiseKeeper said:


> my point exactly.....why arent they regulated like dogs?


I think they should be also. I would imagine because they can obviously fend for themselves, I’ve seen fata$$ barn cats and some skinnya$$ house cats. Could you imagine leash laws for cats? Not to mention, when was the last time a cat attacked and killed a human. Or a guard cat or watch cat? Lol. But something needs to be done with cat ownership for sure.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> All our kitties are chipped. I realize ferrel ones are not.


That’s a great idea. Maybe that should be mandatory for all cat owners?


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

PromiseKeeper said:


> my point exactly.....why arent they regulated like dogs?


supposedly they are, hence having a license / tag for them ... to many people don't do that for any number of reasons, cost being right up there ... what good does that law do when they just don't do it, how many citations do you think are written over that grievous crime  when you have 10-15-20 cats or dogs, and you let them roam, don't keep them in the house, who's going to license all of them at [email protected] or whatever it is? or enforce that law? I would think that I have the right to trap any animal on my property w/in reason if they're damaging my stuff, as has been mentioned, they might not know they're feral but if they're wandering outside they're coming close to meeting the definition ... the cat lady did it at our place and they were from the neighbors 2 doors down ... animal guy said if no tags not necessary to look for owners, just ship them ... took them away, allegedly to a cat relocation facility, never to be heard from again, at least by me ... what happens after that is up to the individual, but if you keep letting them go they have more babies and the problem gets worse ... I saw packs of cats, upwards of 8-9, roaming in my back yard, when the neighbors moved they found 2 litter ready to join the group ... by the way, don't kennels euthanize critters after a certain amount of time, or that are viscous, or when they're over crowded? so, aside from the fact that they are deemed OK to do that as they see fit, what's the difference who does that, they are mostly filled to over flowing all the time ... if the city doesn't want to deal with it and the neighbor says screw you, my cat can go wherever they damn well please, you only have a couple of options left when common sense goes by the wayside ... blame it on the Coyotes  friend saw one snatch a neighbors Shitzue right in front of them in their back yard and take it off for a little family feast


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

a quick google search will show you that they aren't. I hear your opinion and frustration, but the law is on the cat's side....whether we like it or not


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> All our kitties are chipped. I realize ferrel ones are not.


The real problem often lies in bad owners, not a cat following its natural instincts. I bet no one ever has to call Lazy to complain about his cats


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Depends on your neighbors and how they feel about it. These aren't necessarily feral... they belong to someone who has about 20 and lets them roam. My question has always been..."Why aren't they regulated like dogs?"
> 
> If you get confronted with "Goddard's Law" you might wish you hadn't...... "it will be a fifth degree felony to knowingly cause serious physical harm to a companion animal. This includes depriving a pet of food, water or shelter or inflicting long-term pain."
> 
> I'd be careful about what I post online about solving the problem


Understandable. I thought we were talking Ferral cats not pets. Funny how people "love" thier cars but will open the door and let them run wild all day and night. You wouldn't do that with a dog.
One more thing, if a crazy, rabbid ferral
cat charges you, is it self defense? Lol.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

loweman165 said:


> Understandable. I thought we were talking Ferral cats not pets. Funny how people "love" thier cars but will open the door and let them run wild all day and night. You wouldn't do that with a dog.
> One more thing, if a crazy, rabbid ferral
> cat charges you, is it self defense? Lol.


I'd consider every one of them as dangerous animals, no need to take chances ...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

loweman165 said:


> Understandable. I thought we were talking Ferral cats not pets. Funny how people "love" thier cars but will open the door and let them run wild all day and night. You wouldn't do that with a dog.
> One more thing, if a crazy, rabbid ferral
> cat charges you, is it self defense? Lol.


I can't recall the last time I heard about that happening. I'm not saying it can't happen, I've just never heard of it happening. 
God Bless the guy who kills Grannies precious Fluffy by thinking it's feral. All cats are skittish. That's how they stay alive by being alert.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> I can't recall the last time I heard about that happening. I'm not saying it can't happen, I've just never heard of it happening.
> God Bless the guy who kills Grannies precious Fluffy by thinking it's feral. All cats are skittish. That's how they stay alive by being alert.


granny's cat ought to stay in granny's house, if they're running wild they aren't house cats ... house cats aren't near as skittish because they inherently know they aren't a target ...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

If you love your pet, TAKE CARE Of IT! If your not caring enough to keep it on YOUR property at ALL times don’t complain when something happens to it period. The little neighbor girl across the street has a cat that occasionally roams the neighborhood. I’ve talked to her and her parents numerous times and have always just ran it off from my backyard. Not sure how much longer I can let it go on tho. Actually witnessed it kill 2 baby rabbits this spring in my yard just to walk away after they stop squirming.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I am a cat lover. I have one beside me on the couch right now. He stays inside ALWAYS. That being said I have had to eradicate some that were causing problems. ( fighting with my cat through window screens and marking their spot on my deck. I don't enjoy it but what else you going to do? I don't think I could put down kittens. I hope you get the mamma and get them moved. Good luck.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> If you love your pet, TAKE CARE Of IT! If your not caring enough to keep it on YOUR property at ALL times don’t complain when something happens to it period. The little neighbor girl across the street has a cat that occasionally roams the neighborhood. I’ve talked to her and her parents numerous times and have always just ran it off from my backyard. Not sure how much longer I can let it go on tho. Actually witnessed it kill 2 baby rabbits this spring in my yard just to walk away after they stop squirming.


They are efficient killers for sure. Count your blessings that they aren’t 100lbs heavier or we would be the hunted. Yikes! That lil girls daddy might be a lil bigger, meaner, and as quick as that cat also. I know if someone shot my little girls cat there would be a throw down in hell town. There are a hundred reasons why you aren’t allowed to kill cats. Until there is a season on them, you will just have to not break the law and kill any. If you chose to, be careful.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

baitguy said:


> granny's cat ought to stay in granny's house, if they're running wild they aren't house cats ... house cats aren't near as skittish because they inherently know they aren't a target ...


Have you ever had a cat from when it was a kitten until it dies in your arms as a senior cat?
Because if you haven't, you don't know that all cats are skittish by Nature. Some more than others.
They're all God's creatures.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Man I didn't think I would cause such a debate just asking for tips how to catch it. Oh well everybody is entitled to there opinion that's what makes this country great


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> Have you ever had a cat from when it was a kitten until it dies in your arms as a senior cat?
> Because if you haven't, you don't know that all cats are skittish by Nature. Some more than others.
> They're all God's creatures.


I've had to put down 2 beloved dogs that I had since puppies and a few others that were adopted as adult dogs ... I loved every one of them and never let them run wild around the neighborhood trashing everyone's things ... Coyotes are also Gods creatures but you'd shoot every one of them that was trashing your stuff and killing your pets ...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

baitguy said:


> I've had to put down 2 beloved dogs that I had since puppies and a few others that were adopted as adult dogs ... I loved every one of them and never let them run wild around the neighborhood trashing everyone's things ... Coyotes are also Gods creatures but you'd shoot every one of them that was trashing your stuff and killing your pets ...


You don't know me. You don't even have a clue. After we lost two of our beloved kitties, I built a cat enclosure. Complete with a 7x7 RubberMaid building that we call the, Cattyshack. It has, "catwalks" in the back that go out towards the woods with a dead tree for them to climb up and sharpen their claws.
Rather than kill the coyotes,we simply learned to live among them.
YOU DON'T KNOW ME.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> You don't know me. You don't even have a clue. After we lost two of our beloved kitties, I built a cat enclosure. Complete with a 7x7 RubberMaid building that we call the, Cattyshack. It has, "catwalks" in the back that go out towards the woods with a dead tree for them to climb up and sharpen their claws.
> Rather than kill the coyotes,we simply learned to live among them.
> YOU DON'T KNOW ME.


God bless you Lazy, I don't know you ... you're trying to keep your critters properly ... but I have to live w/a lot of government regulations that I don't like, most anyone who is allowed are shooting every Coyote they can ... when they find a way to get in that pen like they did my neighbors pigeon coop you might think different ...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

baitguy said:


> God bless you Lazy, I don't know you ... you're trying to keep your critters properly ... but I have to live w/a lot of government regulations that I don't like, most anyone who is allowed are shooting every Coyote they can ... when they find a way to get in that pen like they did my neighbors pigeon coop you might think different ...


There is a year round hunting season on yotes. That’s the difference. People don’t have pet yotes. All I’m saying is it’s going to be hard to convince anyone that a cat is feral as all cats have killer instinct. And if you decide to kill them, be careful. But you shouldn’t and that’s just my opinion and it’s the law.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

baitguy said:


> God bless you Lazy, I don't know you ... you're trying to keep your critters properly ... but I have to live w/a lot of government regulations that I don't like, most anyone who is allowed are shooting every Coyote they can ... when they find a way to get in that pen like they did my neighbors pigeon coop you might think different ...


I buried multiple layers of heavy duty fencing. Unless they have bolt cutters or a torch?


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Funny thread, My personal feelings are if anyone owns a cat and feels it’s okay for it to leave its yard. Run amuck, pee,poop spray and do what ever it wants in someone else’s yard.

They should be okay with it possibly not coming home. Regardless of being caught in a trap, took to a shelter, shot, preyed upon by another animal. 

Keep the cat on your own property. Pretty simple. I can see a time or two things happen. Yet any respectfully animal owner, would never ever think its okay for its owned pet, to run amuck on others property. With out said permission. There is no room for argument in any other way.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> There is a year round hunting season on yotes. That’s the difference. People don’t have pet yotes. All I’m saying is it’s going to be hard to convince anyone that a cat is feral as all cats have killer instinct. And if you decide to kill them, be careful. But you shouldn’t and that’s just my opinion and it’s the law.


Here Here!


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyhow good luck catching mama cat.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Matt63 said:


> Man I didn't think I would cause such a debate just asking for tips how to catch it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If you can’t catch momma cat then just take the kittens to a shelter or find a home for them, then get the cages and traps put away and wash off the cages area and momma cat will move on to someone else’s yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> View attachment 321753


I can just see Grannies little fluff muffin that got away from her in that thing. Or the little 7 year girl across the street after her little fluff ball accidently gets loose?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> I can just see Grannies little fluff muffin that got away from her in that thing. Or the little 7 year girl across the street after her little fluff ball accidently gets loose?


If it were one of their dogs, their tune would change.....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lazy 8 said:


> I can just see Grannies little fluff muffin that got away from her in that thing. Or the little 7 year girl across the street after her little fluff ball accidently gets loose?





STRONGPERSUADER said:


> If it were one of their dogs, their tune would change.....


If my dog gets out and for some unknown reason doesn't have his color on well then that's just fate. We also have a cat that stays inside where it belongs. If that thing got out and someone killed it for hunting on there property or shitting in their yard or garden then so be it I would do the same. At the end of the day it's still just a cat. My family having a pet cat doesn't stop me from hating feral cats or being intolerant of people that feel the need to let their animals run free and **** in my yard that is complete disrespect to your animals and neighbors. 
And a kid getting into a trap? come on lets be realistic here the odds of that happening are pretty much nil.if people would teach children to respect property lines no one would need to worry about it When you have feral cats running around on your privacy fence and climbing in and out of trees in your yard and getting on your vehicle and shitting in the middle of your yard let me know how you feel about them. Ever have to clean up dead birds before you mow because of them nasty ass cats? We do just about every time here. I've got one answer for an animal that will kill just to kill and I'm sure we know what that is by now


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I wasn't referring to people that let their critters roam freely. I was merely saying how hard it would be if a beloved pet, dog or cat, escaped *accidentally *and was killed in a trap.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

At the end of the day it's still just a cat. 
**** in my yard 
feral cats running around 
climbing in and out of trees 
getting on your vehicle 
shitting in the middle of your yard 
Ever have to clean up dead bird

Man you got a lot going on with cats. Most I get is the neighbor girls cat visiting when I'm cleaning fish in the garage. Her cat might even leave a turd in the yard or even walk on my car. No biggie though.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> If my dog gets out and for some unknown reason doesn't have his color on well then that's just fate. We also have a cat that stays inside where it belongs. If that thing got out and someone killed it for hunting on there property or shitting in their yard or garden then so be it I would do the same. At the end of the day it's still just a cat. My family having a pet cat doesn't stop me from hating feral cats or being intolerant of people that feel the need to let their animals run free and **** in my yard that is complete disrespect to your animals and neighbors.
> And a kid getting into a trap? come on lets be realistic here the odds of that happening are pretty much nil.if people would teach children to respect property lines no one would need to worry about it When you have feral cats running around on your privacy fence and climbing in and out of trees in your yard and getting on your vehicle and shitting in the middle of your yard let me know how you feel about them. Ever have to clean up dead birds before you mow because of them nasty ass cats? We do just about every time here. I've got one answer for an animal that will kill just to kill and I'm sure we know what that is by now


That dog collar isn’t going to keep it out of a trap that some dumbass set to kill a neighborhood cat....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

One guy and a boat said:


> At the end of the day it's still just a cat.
> **** in my yard
> feral cats running around
> climbing in and out of trees
> ...


Exactly.... some people can’t comprehend its about the neighbor girl and not the cat. That’s one of the reasons the law says you can’t go around killing cats.....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That dog collar isn’t going to keep it out of a trap that some dumbass set to kill a neighborhood cat....


Your right a collar wont keep a dog out of a trap but it will identify it as a pet and possibly prevent someone from shooting it. Pet dogs get caught in traps every year. Yes it sucks when it happens because we all care about our pets but keep your animals where they belong on YOUR property not someone else's and this won't happen and someone keeps their property free of unwanted pest and vermin and now they're a dumbass?




One guy and a boat said:


> At the end of the day it's still just a cat.
> **** in my yard
> feral cats running around
> climbing in and out of trees
> ...


Your correct, at the end of the day it's JUST a cat theirs millions of them running around with no one claiming them. You could stack them up like cord wood around here if you were dead set on it. The diseases these thing carry is ridiculous. We had a feral cat get in one of our cars the other day while we were unloading groceries. Tell me this isn't a problem? An animal you've never seen jumps into your car between you getting to the house and back to the car.
H if your OK with animals walking on your vehicles you worked hard to pay for and shitting in your yard I assume you work hard to take care of then so be it. Me and you might just be cut from a different mold.


Alot of guys must be struggling out on the lakes right now . Get out there and throw some buzzbaits and catch a few


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

in my yard its mine.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Update mama cat seems to have disappeared the 4 kittens will be going to the HS for adoption soon as they have room for more next week I hope. My wife is starting to get attached to them.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Your right a collar wont keep a dog out of a trap but it will identify it as a pet and possibly prevent someone from shooting it. Pet dogs get caught in traps every year. Yes it sucks when it happens because we all care about our pets but keep your animals where they belong on YOUR property not someone else's and this won't happen and someone keeps their property free of unwanted pest and vermin and now they're a dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight. You’re saying its ok to use the trap that you posted, to kill a dog or cat but it’s not ok to shoot it.... and If they are your’s, they are pets. If they belong to someone else, they are unwanted pests and vermin.... sorry. Still pretty much falls under dumbass jurisdiction.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> Your correct, at the end of the day it's JUST a cat theirs millions of them running around with no one claiming them. You could stack them up like cord wood around here if you were dead set on it. The diseases these thing carry is ridiculous.
> H if your OK with animals walking on your vehicles you worked hard to pay for and shitting in your yard I assume you work hard to take care of then so be it. Me and you might just be cut from a different mold.


Those were your words that it's just a cat, wise one. Not mine. I used to despise cats also, but with age and maturity I've evolved. There's also millions of walleye, squirrels, dogs and horses out there. Bet you don't indiscriminately kill those. And we humans are all from the same mold. Many factors determine how we evolve. Compassion and tolerance are two virtues that come with age. You'll feel differently on this issue in the future. Good thread though and thanks for your input.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Matt63 said:


> Update mama cat seems to have disappeared the 4 kittens will be going to the HS for adoption soon as they have room for more next week I hope. My wife is starting to get attached to them.


Commend you on how you handled these cats and this thread. Glad it worked out well for all. Maybe your wife can keep one. My little cat buddy is the rudest thing for 23 hrs 50 min of every day. But for 10 min every morning while I get ready for work she follows me and wants petted. She started doing this about two years ago and like clockwork does it daily. Strangest thing I've ever seen.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> So let me get this straight. You’re saying its ok to use the trap that you posted, to kill a dog or cat but it’s not ok to shoot it.... and If they are your’s, they are pets. If they belong to someone else, they are unwanted pests and vermin.... sorry. Still pretty much falls under dumbass jurisdiction.


No it's 100% ok to shoot. You should always aim to kill quick not wound


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

One guy and a boat said:


> Those were your words that it's just a cat, wise one. Not mine. I used to despise cats also, but with age and maturity I've evolved. There's also millions of walleye, squirrels, dogs and horses out there. Bet you don't indiscriminately kill those. And we humans are all from the same mold. Many factors determine how we evolve. Compassion and tolerance are two virtues that come with age. You'll feel differently on this issue in the future. Good thread though and thanks for your input.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


I have compassion and tolerance just not for cleaning up after domestic animals that are not mine i.e stray dogs and feral cats


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

gLoomisSR781 said:


> If you want to see how bad cats/ferals can decimate wildlife check out what Australia is dealing with. They are having species wiped out because of cats. They already have species extinct from the cat epidemic they have. Just YouTube "Australia feral cat problem" and watch the Vice video.


Australia has a cat problem due to the fact that some people introduced mice. And that got so out of control, that millions of mice overtook the granaries, thus the cat's.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

PromiseKeeper said:


> The real problem often lies in bad owners, not a cat following its natural instincts. I bet no one ever has to call Lazy to complain about his cats


Same here, all of our cats stay indoors. We never let them go out.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Interesting thread. Every one is entitled to their opinion. I don't like feral anything. People are to blame for the most part. I believe that if you have pets, don't make them some one else's problem, period!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

JamesF said:


> Interesting thread. Every one is entitled to their opinion. I don't like feral anything. People are to blame for the most part. I believe that if you have pets, don't make them some one else's problem, period!


Yes it is James. I commend Matt63 for doing the right thing.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I love this thread. When PETA says that we shouldn't catch and kill or release fish because its cruel we all say thier crazy. When they say we shouldn't kill deer, rabbits, or squirrels because its cruelty to animals we say thier crazy, thier just animals and it's our right. But kill a stinking feral cat on our property and suddenly all of these sportsman turn into PETA.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't trust a person who would kill an animal that wasn't considered a game animal. I think people who would have some deep , serious character issues. Trap the strays and take them to a no kill shelter and they will have them spayed and neutered. Problem solved.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Carver said:


> I don't trust a person who would kill an animal that wasn't considered a game animal. I think people who would have some deep , serious character issues. Trap the strays and take them to a no kill shelter and they will have them spayed and neutered. Problem solved.


Well that's an opinion. At the end of the day thier all an animals life. Just because we deemed it a " game " animal is meaningless. What's the difference between a feral cat and a coyote? Coyote looks like a beloved dog but everyone across the board screams kill all of them. You cant pick and choose what nuisance animals should live or die because we my keep them as pets. I know people with pet ***** and rabbits should I stop hunting those??


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I stopped hunting years ago. I don't kill any animal. I use to hunt when I was younger but then I discovered it wasn't killing animals that I enjoyed it was just being in the woods. Now I walk the woods and enjoy the peace.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

loweman165 said:


> I love this thread. When PETA says that we shouldn't catch and kill or release fish because its cruel we all say thier crazy. When they say we shouldn't kill deer, rabbits, or squirrels because its cruelty to animals we say thier crazy, thier just animals and it's our right. But kill a stinking feral cat on our property and suddenly all of these sportsman turn into PETA.


Yeah the shoot first mentality is working out great for society, gun owners, and sportsmen.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

In the sate of Ohio it is illegal to kill or harm any animal that does not have a hunting season. You can be prosecuted and fined and sent to jail for animal cruelty. I suppose other states have similar laws. Life traps are cheap.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You all do realize Peta kills more domestic animals than anyone right?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

One guy and a boat said:


> Yeah the shoot first mentality is working out great for society, gun owners, and sportsmen.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Boy your good at twisting words...alot of that going around in society today too. Never did I say shoot first.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> You all do realize Peta kills more domestic animals than anyone right?


No I don't know that. But I do know it is illegal for YOU to harm a domestic animal.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Carver said:


> In the sate of Ohio it is illegal to kill or harm any animal that does not have a hunting season. You can be prosecuted and fined and sent to jail for animal cruelty. I suppose other states have similar laws. Life traps are cheap.


Post the link that pertains to that law.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Carver said:


> In the sate of Ohio it is illegal to kill or harm any animal that does not have a hunting season. You can be prosecuted and fined and sent to jail for animal cruelty. I suppose other states have similar laws. Life traps are cheap.


I believe this is the 2nd, maybe 3rd time that the killing of domestic animals has been stated as an 'absolute' illegal thing to do.

It's NOT...and people really need to dig further into laws pertaining to the subject before replying as to not spread mis-information.

There are circumstances in which it is 'absolutely' legal to do so.
Domestic animals killing, running livestock is one. On the topic of cats...domestic/feral cat running/killing someone's fowl poults would be an example of killing the cat being legal...or cat running/killing someone rabbits being farm raised as livestock.
Domestic animal attacking a human is another.
There are others as well.
And there was a case very close to home in which a man that shot a neighbor's trespassing dog for attacking his dog was found not guilty of any charges.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/959.02v1
Read carefully. "Property of another "


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

What the heck, heres the long version for anyone that feels like some light reading. 
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/959


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

loweman165 said:


> Post the link that pertains to that law.


Look it up yourself it is easy to find. It is animal cruelty and it is a crime.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> What the heck, heres the long version for anyone that feels like some light reading.
> http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/959


There's more...http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/955.28


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I did and posted links if you'd read the thread.i like to post facts not made up twisted laws that benefit my argument. 


Carver said:


> Look it up yourself it is easy to find. It is animal cruelty and it is a crime.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting actual laws.


fastwater said:


> There's more...http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/955.28


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Carver said:


> Look it up yourself it is easy to find. It is animal cruelty and it is a crime.


Links are posted for you.
Please read so you will be a bit better informed.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Of course there are circumstances to any law, laws have to be sensible if they weren't you could get arrested for running over an animal that ran out in front of your vehicle. But none of those circumstances you listed exempt prosecution for an animal that is just being a nuances such as dumping in your yard. No one mentioned any of the problems that were listed as exempt.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Carver said:


> In the sate of Ohio it is illegal to kill or harm any animal that does not have a hunting season. You can be prosecuted and fined and sent to jail for animal cruelty. I suppose other states have similar laws. Life traps are cheap.


It's also legal to kill babies at the will of the mother anytime during pregnancy, just because it's a law , doesn't mean it's moral or just.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> It's also legal to kill babies at the will of the mother anytime during pregnancy, just because it's a law , doesn't mean it's moral or just.


I do not see any comparison to these two laws.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Ugh I give up. Threads to deep in hypocrisy. 
By the way since were talking about morality now, I have pet fish. It hurts my little feelings when guys on this forum hook them, drag them in a boat, and throw them back in the water with gapping holes in thier mouth. Or God forbid they kill them and eat them. I realize this is a SPORTSMANS forum but please stop. Thanks. 
Oh yeah since I feel this thread is about morality and not law, you should be a vegetarian from now on and we better not see ANY leather products on your body.
Now go kill only the things YOU feel is ok. And if you used to hunt and now think its wrong and nobody should do it? That just makes you a hypocrite. 
I'm done with the FERAL (not domestic) cat thread.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Carver said:


> In the sate of Ohio it is illegal to kill or harm any animal that does not have a hunting season. You can be prosecuted and fined and sent to jail for animal cruelty. I suppose other states have similar laws. Life traps are cheap.





Carver said:


> No I don't know that. But I do know it is illegal for YOU to harm a domestic animal.


My response stating actual law(NOT CIRCUMSTANCES to law) was in response to mainly these two posts of yours that without posting 'the rest of the story' made it sound as though there were no exceptions for it being legal to kill a domestic animal.
Just pointing out that just as there are laws protecting domestic animals...there are those protecting the rights of others when domestic animals trespass and do harm/potential harm.
FWIW...IMO, there just aren't enough laws protecting the rights of those being trespassed. And yes...I blame PETA for a large portion of that.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> It's also legal to kill babies at the will of the mother anytime during pregnancy, just because it's a law , doesn't mean it's moral or just.


How in the FU** did this thread go from a nasty feral cat to abortion? This is the problem with the world today people can't separate issues. They want to combine everything into one. You know what would make this world a better place? If people would be less concerned with an over populated animal that is nothing but destructive and concentrated on clothing and feeding the millions of children in this world that go without hot meals warm clothes and shoes on their feet. 

Nuff said


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> How in the FU** did this thread go from a nasty feral cat to abortion? This is the problem with the world today people can't separate issues. They want to combine everything into one. You know what would make this world a better place? If people would be less concerned with an over populated animal that is nothing but destructive and concentrated on clothing and feeding the millions of children in this world that go without hot meals warm clothes and shoes on their feet.
> 
> Nuff said


^^^LOL!!!
Maybe better than concentrating on feeding and clothing the children they can't afford ...concentrate on NOT having them in the first place.

Getting back on topic...for those that are responsible pet owners that keep your pets on your property...Thank You!!!
For those that don't...you need to. Don't need your animals that run loose catching every disease around coming to my house infecting my pets.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I hear you on the children part! Last time I spoke to my older son, I referred to him, asking for $$$ . That if they couldn't afford to have 1 child, then why in heavens name did you have 4? The same rings true for pets.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> How in the FU** did this thread go from a nasty feral cat to abortion? This is the problem with the world today people can't separate issues. They want to combine everything into one. You know what would make this world a better place? If people would be less concerned with an over populated animal that is nothing but destructive and concentrated on clothing and feeding the millions of children in this world that go without hot meals warm clothes and shoes on their feet.
> 
> Nuff said


Lol my point exactly, that was why I brought up abortion. If people can't see more important issues in life then getting rid of a feral cat . Exactly my point , there are more problems and laws in this society that make no sense , for some a feral cat is a man made problem and needs to be handled delicately, and to them the cat has rights, hence my comparison to the unborn child. Anyway I have no sympathy for cats not kept on owners property and to me if the come to my place they are fare game.


----------



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

C


Matt63 said:


> We have alot of stray cats in the neighborhood I caught 3 kittens and have them in a dog kennel. Trying to catch the mama in a live trap she will come up to the kennel but won't go in the live trap. Last night I caught a small oppusum but no cat. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. The human society said it's illegal to remove kittens from their mother to early? ?? I live in in a small town that will do nothing about the farrel cat population
> Thanks
> I'm not a cat lover but my wife is an animal lover so disposal is out of the question.


Co ver trap with tarp or blanket make look like a den or culvert pipe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Carver said:


> In the sate of Ohio it *is illegal to kill or harm any animal that does not have a hunting season. * You can be prosecuted and fined and sent to jail for animal cruelty. I suppose other states have similar laws. Life traps are cheap.


Oh crap...I just caught two mice in my traps in the kitchen...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> in my yard its mine.


You kids get off my lawn.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Your right a collar wont keep a dog out of a trap but it will identify it as a pet and possibly prevent someone from shooting it. Pet dogs get caught in traps every year. Yes it sucks when it happens because we all care about our pets but keep your animals where they belong on YOUR property not someone else's and this won't happen and someone keeps their property free of unwanted pest and vermin and now they're a dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raccoons and possums carry disease. Are you whacking all them too?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lazy 8 said:


> Raccoons and possums carry disease. Are you whacking all them too?


On my property yes


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> On my property yes


I'm glad everyone doesn't feel the same way as you. We'd have no critters left.


----------



## captf (Dec 14, 2017)

Matt63 said:


> We have alot of stray cats in the neighborhood I caught 3 kittens and have them in a dog kennel. Trying to catch the mama in a live trap she will come up to the kennel but won't go in the live trap. Last night I caught a small oppusum but no cat. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. The human society said it's illegal to remove kittens from their mother to early? ?? I live in in a small town that will do nothing about the farrel cat population
> Thanks
> I'm not a cat lover but my wife is an animal lover so disposal is out of the question.


Don't know if you took care of your wise cat problem. But try to wire the trap open and for two days, use some sardines or fish for bait. The third day, bait the trap in a normal manner. maybe even put small bait outside the trap during the non trapping time.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mama disappeared so I'm not to worried about it now. Maybe dinner for a coyote 


captf said:


> Don't know if you took care of your wise cat problem. But try to wire the trap open and for two days, use some sardines or fish for bait. The third day, bait the trap in a normal manner. maybe even put small bait outside the trap during the non trapping time.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

loweman165 said:


> Boy your good at twisting words...alot of that going around in society today too. Never did I say shoot first.


No you didnt. My shoot first comment was fueled by earlier posts in this thread. I apologize for directing towards you. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Not a member a no good organization like PETA. 100 % believe in a person's property rights as I'm sure most sportsmen do. Also don't think animal cruelty is cool either. There were a few posts in here that come off that way and I believe puts a negative image on sportsmen. Just my two cents.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm glad everyone doesn't feel the same way as you. We'd have no critters left.


Plenty of people kill ***** and opossum on their properties within the legal limits of state and local laws. I hunt as much or more than I fish. I can assure you that by people like myself killing ***** and other pests we are improving the turkey duck and all other bird populations in the state and country. ***** opossum feral cats etc all prey on birds and especially bird eggs. By keeping the unwanted animals in check we are protecting and improving animals that are highly valued for there meat ducks geese turkeys etc.. it's no different than controlling coyote populations to increase deer populations


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

why the ferrel cat does this thread pop up 1st EVERY time I sign in?


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Did u try setting the shortcut to the home page


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

EnonEye said:


> why the ferrel cat does this thread pop up 1st EVERY time I sign in?


Because you liked it!


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

Matt63 said:


> We have alot of stray cats in the neighborhood I caught 3 kittens and have them in a dog kennel. Trying to catch the mama in a live trap she will come up to the kennel but won't go in the live trap. Last night I caught a small oppusum but no cat. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. The human society said it's illegal to remove kittens from their mother to early? ?? I live in in a small town that will do nothing about the farrel cat population
> Thanks
> I'm not a cat lover but my wife is an animal lover so disposal is out of the question.


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes, you say your wife is an animal lover? Most people do not realize this but the common house cat especially the ferral house cat is the number 1 killer of small mamals and song birds accross the globe. They are responsible for the extiction of several species. This is mostly due to them not being routed when it needs to happen. This is not fake news and it is easy to verify. Perhaps not everything needs to be told?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Sad,but true. People don't think twice about letting cats run loose, dumping them anywhere. I once worked for a farmer who let me hunt in return. He had one cat that was fixed and hung around the barn. But there were many others, that people dumped. The pheasant population took a nose dive. He didn't stock the pheasant, or quail. The rabbits took a hit also. His solution was to get some foxes. I don't remember where he got them from, but, foxes love a good cat dinner. Feral cats, and dogs can do a lot of damage. Another person that let us hunt her property had a major dog problem, four or five of them killed two of her sheep. The Game Warden,tracked the dogs into the strip pits. He came back and called the Sheriff. They killed three of them one week, and saw about four more. But they wouldn't come back ,or stayed in the thick brush.


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

Most of the fox I have seen learn not to mess with a ferrel cat..lol I see them on my trail cam keeping a good distance at the bait pile.  Coyotes different story.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Coyotes do eat cats. As do some people .


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

JamesF said:


> Coyotes do eat cats. As do some people .


This dude ain't eating one..lol


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

I had a random cat run into my apartment in college, as I was walking out. The damn thing ran all over...on the couch, behind the couch, on my bed, under my bed. It didn't take long to cause havoc in a 1 bedroom apt.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Pimplepounder said:


> This dude ain't eating one..lol



I do like cats....Just can't eat a whole one by myself....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> I do like cats....Just can't eat a whole one by myself....


You crazy varmint


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Free to good home :
3 rusty tabby totes


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been catching more feral cats in my live traps, than anything else. A real PIMA to take them 10 miles away & just release them,,,,,,,
THEM SUCKERS ARE MEANER THAN A ****! Scary,,,, 

I'm trying to figure out how I could SAFELY put a collar around their neck, & tie 'em to a tree, way back in the woods where I usually see fox & yote tracks!????
LET MOTHER NATURE TAKE CARE OF THEM!

Anymore,,, I'm so 'PETA',,,, that I'm starting to like the idea of FEEDING THOSE YOTES!!?? 

Hey Hatchetman,,, how'bout posting that recipe!?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Free to good home :
> 3 rusty tabby totes
> View attachment 341513




OMG,,,, LMBO,,,,, You brought me to TEARS!!!
How can I give you 10 'LIKES'.
POSTER of the year!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> OMG,,,, LMBO,,,,, You brought me to TEARS!!!
> How can I give you 10 'LIKES'.
> POSTER of the year!


Won't be my first pink slip lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Free to good home :
> 3 rusty tabby totes
> View attachment 341513


You are ruthless!!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> You are ruthless!!!!


You don't mean that 
Just trying to get rid of some stuff to get my state funded lil squatch day care center program started


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Free to good home :
> 3 rusty tabby totes
> View attachment 341513


Ur killin me...lol


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright this thread keeps popping up every time I log in so I have to think it's meant that I respond here even though I haven't a "dog" in the fight. I can tell you all when I let widdle "OOceee" out (if the outside temp is between 70 and 75) she immediately turns into a werewolf-like killing machine where anything smaller than her paw and moves "kinda-slow" she will just plain destroy. Anything beyond that she just runs for the front door so... well just watch out. And yes... I confess to shooting a cat once back in 1976 with a.22 stinger from a 10/22 right in the bread-basket...man that cat must've jumped 30 feet straight up and landed dead on it's feet (my widdle OOceee would've tore him up givn half a chance There, now please stop poppin up when I sign in


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've had cat burritos in Mexico. I liked it. Cooks up like white meat but more gray like pork. I've heard some westerners proclaim Mountain Lion to be some of the best eating.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lawrence1 said:


> I've had cat burritos in Mexico. I liked it. Cooks up like white meat but more gray like pork. *I've heard some westerners proclaim Mountain Lion to be some of the best eating*.



Yes, I've heard that too! Imagine that,,,,, another 'cat' family delicacy?
I recently watched an Outdoor station show where they were dog hunting Mountain lions out West.
& after the fun-of-the-hunt was over, they popped a tab & ATE 'EM!
Quote, "The best PORK you ever ate". 
'The Other white meat'!?



One of you guys are gonna have to cook up some ferals,,,,, & invite us non-believers over.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Draino meatballz!!!! Yuuummz


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

Not for me, I only eat the hairless two legged type. Depending..

Am I sensing a hairball? ptew ptew..


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

.22 lr.for momma and drown kittens,sounds cruel but left alone they are killing machines.My sister had a feral cat on her property,killed everything from grasshoppers ,snakes, baby birds, rabbits,squirrels ,everything.Could not get near it and it would hiss and growl,even the dogs would leave it alone.It died of lead poisoning.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Pimplepounder said:


> Most of the fox I have seen learn not to mess with a ferrel cat..lol I see them on my trail cam keeping a good distance at the bait pile.  Coyotes different story.


I have a red fox that dens every year behind my house. We get kicks outta setting up trail cameras outside the den. I live just on the outside of town and guess what the #1 meal she brings back to her pups every year bigger than a mouse is? Yep, cats! Some are big ol’ toms probably weighing as much as her. Another interesting video, she brought a chicken to the den. I know most people within a half mile from me and nobody reasonably close has ever had chickens. She musta ran outta cats for a few days


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> View attachment 321753


Those tines hold a hot dog pretty good I guess.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> View attachment 321753


Just don’t get caught setting them if bigger than a 120.


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes... I would rather deal with them directly.


----------

